

Ask HN: Fantasy Sports Improvement - pcharles

To my fellow Fantasy football, etc players, what is missing from your online competing experience? 
What could be improved?
======
porter
I want to win more. Seriously, with all the AI folks out there, surely someone
can build a system that makes accurate predictions.

~~~
pcharles
Well there's alot of paid services out there where you can get some pretty
accurate statistics of game outcomes as well as player stats. I was thinking
more along the lines of how users actually playing the games.

